
Ask HN: How Can I Support the Open Source Community - kenniskrag
Currently I have a 300Mbit&#x2F;s fiber connection and  a more or less slow server.
======
Jefro118
Are you looking to do work or give money?

If the former, I recommend having a look at GitHub's open source guide
([https://opensource.guide/how-to-contribute/](https://opensource.guide/how-
to-contribute/)) and then finding a project to start contributing too. The
best is something you already use yourself and is in need in help, otherwise,
I made a resource that you can use to find a good project to contribute to:
[https://www.sourcesort.com](https://www.sourcesort.com).

If you're looking to give money, you could try taking a look at
OpenCollective[1] or GitHub's new sponsors tool[2].

if you want to learn more about the problems facing open source, Nadia
Eghbal's work is pretty good:
[https://nadiaeghbal.com/research/](https://nadiaeghbal.com/research/)

[1] - [https://opencollective.com/](https://opencollective.com/)

[2] - [https://github.com/sponsors](https://github.com/sponsors)

